# Tax Time...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

This will be the first year my daughter has taken over the work of the business and the profit is hers as well. I am just the guide these days due to some health problems. I get to do the paperwork and pay the bills LOL. Anyway DD will be claiming all the business income on her taxes for the first time and it should be an interesting experience. I told her I would help her with turbo tax which is what I have used for years. I am surprised that it did not take me long to gather the data needed to complete taxes. In years past it seemed to take me a week to get it all together?


----------

